# I was at the grocery store last night...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

and was looking for fish. I saw this one particular type of fish that I had never given to Aspen. It was on sale too! About $5 for a 4lb. bag. But I didn't but it because I didn't know whether it was good or not. It's called Pollock. Does anyone know if this is okay to feed to a dog?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Vrod85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've never heard of Pollock, but with anything in life. If it's too good to be true, it usually is. I would spend a little more money and buy a dog food in which I will now for a fact is actually good for my dog. Have you tried feeiding your dog a natural dog food? If not, you should check out NaturalK9supplies and check out the variety of natural dog foods out there.
> 
> ...


If you're just here to pimp your website you're in the wrong place.

She IS feeding her dog food that she KNOWS is good for it. Raw meat, bones & organs will always trump kibble in the nutrition department. Thanks though :wink:


Pollock is a great fish to feed. For a few months we were buying cases of Pollock filets to feed the girls. It was the ONLY fish that Shiloh and Emmy would eat. (probably need to order some more if they have it back in stock...)



> Atlantic pollock is largely considered to be a whitefish, although it is a fairly strongly flavored one. Although traditionally a popular source of food in some countries like Norway, in the United Kingdom it has previously been largely consumed as a cheaper and versatile alternative to cod and haddock


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> If you're just here to pimp your website you're in the wrong place.
> 
> She IS feeding her dog food that she KNOWS is good for it. Raw meat, bones & organs will always trump kibble in the nutrition department. Thanks though :wink:
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm going to the store now to buy some while it's still on sale. Better stock up...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its not very good as far as people food goes...


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

*fish*

you have to see if your pooch likes to eat fish, you shouldnt just decide to feed your dogs fish without making sure they like it. i will give you an example, i sprayed some salmon oil on my 2 rotties dry food, 1 of them absolutely loved it! the other, wouldnt touch the food, i was spraying the salmon oil on orijen large breed puppy dry food. even though there is salmon meal in the ingredients of the dry food, my female rottie wouldnt touch it with the salmon oil. some dogs like the smell of fish, others hate it. you should try and see if your dog is into fish. what i ended up doing is having 1 rottie on orijen 6 fish and the other stayed on the orijen pupply large breed. i agree raw food is the best to feed a pooch, but just make sure it is palatable.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

sal101011 said:


> you have to see if your pooch likes to eat fish, you shouldnt just decide to feed your dogs fish without making sure they like it. i will give you an example, i sprayed some salmon oil on my 2 rotties dry food, 1 of them absolutely loved it! the other, wouldnt touch the food, i was spraying the salmon oil on orijen large breed puppy dry food. even though there is salmon meal in the ingredients of the dry food, my female rottie wouldnt touch it with the salmon oil. some dogs like the smell of fish, others hate it. you should try and see if your dog is into fish. what i ended up doing is having 1 rottie on orijen 6 fish and the other stayed on the orijen pupply large breed. i agree raw food is the best to feed a pooch, but just make sure it is palatable.


Oh, he likes fish alright!! Probably more than anything. He's eaten salmon, catfish, tilapia, sardines and mackerel. Just wasn't sure about pollock.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

That is what Mcdonalds uses for their fish sand-witchs. LOL


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Its not very good as far as people food goes...


I don't know if "not very good" is a fair assessment. Since it's a mild tasting fish that most people won't find particularly "fishy" tasting, it's a natural choice for fish patties, fish sticks and the imitation crab in surimi or crab stick. 

Is it up there in the top Omega 3 group? Probably not. But those fish (salmon, mackerel, etc.) have a "strong" flavour that some people don't like. But IMHO any time you choose to eat fish over another protein source, it's good. 

Slight thread hijack: we had some amazing king salmon this week that a friend caught in Alaska. OMG it was good!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> I don't know if "not very good" is a fair assessment. Since it's a mild tasting fish that most people won't find particularly "fishy" tasting, it's a natural choice for fish patties, fish sticks and the imitation crab in surimi or crab stick.
> 
> Is it up there in the top Omega 3 group? Probably not. But those fish (salmon, mackerel, etc.) have a "strong" flavour that some people don't like. But IMHO any time you choose to eat fish over another protein source, it's good.
> 
> Slight thread hijack: we had some amazing king salmon this week that a friend caught in Alaska. OMG it was good!


I was mostly saying that because we ordered some pollock fillets in bulk from our meat distributor for the dogs. I tried to make some of it for us, since it's human grade and it didn't turn out so good LOL

I think if people will only eat a nutritionally mediocre fish that has been breaded and fried...they would do better eating some chicken or some other lean protein source like grass fed beef, which probably has more omega 3's in it.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a quick question...

I recently tried giving my dog a whole fish for the first time, and she wouldn't touch it. I even cut it into small pieces, but she only ate about a quarter of it, which gave her loose bowels the next day. Any suggestions?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I was mostly saying that because we ordered some pollock fillets in bulk from our meat distributor for the dogs. I tried to make some of it for us, since it's human grade and it didn't turn out so good LOL
> 
> I think if people will only eat a nutritionally mediocre fish that has been breaded and fried...they would do better eating some chicken or some other lean protein source like grass fed beef, which probably has more omega 3's in it.


There are definitely more ways to prepare fish (even "whitefish" like pollock) than simply breading & frying it... but I digress... :wink:

Personally, I can't see how eating beef or chicken would be preferable to fish, which, regardless of species, is generally higher in protein and has less fat than either of them. 

Meanwhile, my guess is that NONE of them have enough Omega 3 in them to make that the deciding factor on which to eat. 

Pax,


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If you look at the nutrient profile of all the meats, I think you will find that red meat has more of most all nutrients than white meats. If I could only feed my dogs one meat it would be venison.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> Just a quick question...
> 
> I recently tried giving my dog a whole fish for the first time, and she wouldn't touch it. I even cut it into small pieces, but she only ate about a quarter of it, which gave her loose bowels the next day. Any suggestions?


Most dogs that I know don't like fresh fish at all. Two of our four dogs wont touch it (unless its pollock fillets or canned tuna).

And it sounds to me like your dog could be persuaded into eating fish since she ate just a bit of one...that right there is a start. It took 2 full days of fasting before Bailey was convinced fish was edible and now she eats two whole tilapia for breakfast every morning and loves it. 

Anything "new" added into the diet can cause some minor upset and in time would go away. Just give your dog's system time to adjust to new things. Although you are a month into feeding raw, what foods are you feeding right now? It might be too soon to start adding too many things in...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> If you look at the nutrient profile of all the meats, I think you will find that red meat has more of most all nutrients than white meats. If I could only feed my dogs one meat it would be venison.


If I could afford an all venison diet, I would do it. 
So is a diet tht is MOSTLY chicken and turkey going to be not enough. These two meats probably make up about 70% of the mea portion of our raw diet here, and then pork makes up a good portion of the remainder.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> If I could afford an all venison diet, I would do it.
> So is a diet tht is MOSTLY chicken and turkey going to be not enough. These two meats probably make up about 70% of the mea portion of our raw diet here, and then pork makes up a good portion of the remainder.


As long as you're getting your organs in, its a complete and balanced diet. Of course, variety is better but just chicken and turkey is still TONS better than kibble. 

Can you not find a meat distributor in your city? Have you tried feeding fish? What about craigslist ads for game meat or freezer burned meat?


----------

